# What is the new dBase III?



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me take you back, gentle reader, to a time before the intertubes, a time before Windows, a time when the DOS prompt ruled the word; a happier, simpler time.

I used a system to create applications for work called dBase III. I migrated the system from a single PC to a multiuser system with dumb terminals using MicroSoft (Yes, really! That MicroSoft) FoxPro Unix. The system ran on SCO Xenix (in a whopping four megabytes of RAM). Everything in the garden was lovely.

Time went by. A lot of time. The Y2K problem loomed onto the horizon. SCO said "Upgrade or die" or something of the sort.

A substantial amount of cash changed hands and we upgraded to SCO OpenServer. Somehow MS FoxPro Unix continued to work without a problem.

More time passed. I said "I'd like to use them there USB ports please Mr. SCO". Mr. SCO said "Give me more of your money". I said "A hike, take one" and downloaded FreeBSD four point something. After some giggery and a lot of pokkery somehow MS FoxPro Unix lived again. Plus so did my USB ports.  Hurrah!

More time passed. More versions of FreeBSD passed, and lo it came to pass that iBSC2 was broken and so MS FoxPro Unix was also broke. 

P.R.s came and went. My entreaties of "Oh mighty ones - please fix iBCS2 for your humble servant" went unheeded. "No-one uses it you dolt, get with the program[1]" might have been the reply, if one had been made.

So finally I ask, "What is the new dBase III, a system which allows even we, the lowly, unwashed toilers, to easily create reliable business systems? "


[1] And the program is Clipper clone Harbour.


----------



## jnbek (Dec 18, 2012)

egads, I remember dBaseIII I used to use it to keep track of my cassette collection. I probably still have the 3.5" Install disk somewhere.. wow DOS 3.3 For Life!!


----------



## Zare (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup, I also used dBase III / Clipper in DOS days. Still have the Clipper programming book.
Currently, IMHO, Microsoft Access fulfills that spot. Integrated db engine, editor, scripting language and runtime. So take a look at http://www.osalt.com/access for OSS alternatives.

P.S. from that list Kexi looks quite promising, on paper.


----------

